# Unusual And Funny License Plates



## Meanderer

Have you run across any?


----------



## Michael.

.

Have to admit that I have a personal number plate which relates to our surname.,



 

.​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

Remember Seinfelds assman? Cramer got the Proctoligist plates by mistake. Funny show.layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze

I remember that episode Pappy, very funny!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Falcon

Or...   37OHSSV  0773H


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Meanderer

Clark had to be super careful, when taking his eye test for his licence.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9952


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## jujube

I saw a car taking up two spaces in a crowded parking lot a few years ago.  His license place was, appropriately "B-HOLE".


----------

